# Urgent foster home needed: Tabitha, tortoiseshell cat



## hmccoy (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi everyone. I desperately need to find a temprary home for my cat Tabitha. I'm currently in an emergency housing situation and have no where to keep her. Here are some pictures:

i50.tinypic.com/2cne82e.jpg
i49.tinypic.com/215078.jpg
i45.tinypic.com/2zjflat.jpg

8 years old, tortie. Neutered. Indoor kitty. She can be quite shy and timid at first but warms up to be affectionate soon enough. I'm based in London (north west), she's currently in Bracknell (long story, in a cattery we can't really afford), I'm willing to travel to bring her to you. It shouldn't be for more than 2 or 3 months. Even if you can't help, if you know someone who might be able to, I'd appreciate if you could pass it on. I'm really distressed about this, words of advice/encouragement would also be much appreciated.

Thanks for reading. 
-Helena


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i cant get the images to work to see how pretty she is.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Perhaps if you could post on the Animal lifeline uk forum, someone might be able to help.


----------



## hmccoy (Nov 21, 2012)

Catcoonz: eep, can't get them to show up, but copying and pasting works I think. x

Cookieandme: Thanks for the advice, will do so


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Any update on this?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> i cant get the images to work to see how pretty she is.


Neither can I catcoonz, they have come up in strange format.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i could possibly make room at the GH rescue just set up, but you would need to make a donation to cover her food as i cant use rescue donated funds to help.


----------



## hmccoy (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello everyone, terribly sorry for my long absence (due to personal illness, and a family member passing on). Currently enquiring about GH with catcoonz. Aside from that does anyone else have any ideas? Even though I am looking at GH it is all the way in Oxfordshire. 

Thanks all x
Helena


----------



## hmccoy (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm pleased to say she shall now be staying at Kumfykatz Rescue. A wonderful woman got in touch with me and offered to pay her fees there because all the money goes to helping other rescue cats. I hope that anyone else in such a position can get some hope from this. There are lovely people in the world.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

That's brilliant news - how lovely of her to help. 

Am really pleased for you all


----------

